# Walleye Madness Lake Erie-Geneva 6/28 Entry Deadline 6/23



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Reminder: Walleye Madness Tournaments - 6/28 Lake Erie (Geneva State Park Launch)
Entry Deadline - 6/23. All entries must be received by 6/23

40 Boat Field Limit - Boat Numbers Assigned In Order Received

Don't Miss Out - Register Now!

Complete info, rules, entry forms and more are at:
www.walleyemadness.net

While you're there, check out all the pages to learn more about WMT,our Sponsors, NTC Qualifying Opportunities, News & Media coverage, past Results, see Photos & Videos of past WMT events and check out our just announced special event the WMT/WT6 Fall Trifecta!


----------



## jeffcueni (Feb 23, 2012)

Are there still any spots available for this tourney? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

jeffcueni said:


> Are there still any spots available for this tourney?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Jeff we are filling up fast. field is capped at 40 boats.

you can call Buckeye Sports Center at 330-929-3366 to pay by credit card

or go to walleyemadness.net for more info


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't forget to sign-up for the Cabela's National Team Championship Sidepot for our Lake Erie Geneva event on 6/28.

Entering the sidepot gives you a chance to win a fully PAID entry to the *Cabelas NTC* 

The cost of the Sidepot is only 50$ per team (25$ per person). Sidepot is open to ALL TWF MEMBERS

To sign up go to TheWalleyeFederation.com click on the Sidepot Tournaments Tab,Then Click TEAMS-ENTER A TOURNAMENT HERE. It will walk you through the rest of the way.

Sidepot registration Deadline is 6/27

For full details and qualifying opportunities go to WalleyeMadness.net

Any help or questions with registration call Adam Momirov at 330-904-6446


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Geneva Tournament Full! 
The Walleye Madness Tournaments 6/28 Lake Erie Geneva event is officially full and is now closed for entries. 
The 40 boat field limit was met or exceeded today, 6/23/14. Any remaining mailed entries postmarked 6/23 or prior will be accepted. No further credit card or mailed entries after 6/23 will be accepted.

NTC side pot entries are still open until midnight on 6/27. Details are on the WT6/TWF/NTC page on our website.

Thank you to all who entered. An official roster will be posted prior to the tournament date at www.walleyemadness.net


Thanks to all for your interest in Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) 

www.walleyemadness.net


----------

